# lol @these people quitting



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

lol @ these people quitting. I am driving a $12k KIA. I have no issue or concerns with depreciation. I predicted I would still get 40-50% money back if I sell my car. 

you gotta be an idiot if you drive a $20k+ car for uberx price. pax who requests uberx should deserves car like nissan versa, kia rio, ford fiesta etc... 

i would still be satisfied with 20/hr. sometimes i make 25+/hr (really depends on the day). constant surge= 30/hr


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

lol at people lol'ing at people, while they're stuck driving a KIA for minimal pay and no benefits. And when you wear that KIA out, what will be your next move? It's nice that you're happy with your station in life, but don't pretend to laugh at those that move on to better things. And yeah, pretty much anything is better, at least financially.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't think anyone driving a Kia should be laughing at anyone else.


----------



## chrisbk88 (Jun 12, 2016)

He's right about you should be driving a cheap car though. Say you buy a car for 10k. You make 2.5k per month on Uber. After 12 months that's 30k income. If you saved $500 a month you should have $6,000. That should cover your 10k car. Sell it. Buy another car?

I would note that 2.5k seems like a a modest number and most people can make more?


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

chrisbk88 said:


> He's right about you should be driving a cheap car though. Say you buy a car for 10k. You make 2.5k per month on Uber. After 12 months that's 30k income. If you saved $500 a month you should have $6,000. That should cover your 10k car. Sell it. Buy another car?
> 
> I would note that 2.5k seems like a a modest number and most people can make more?


A subcompact car will save you tons of money in the long run. I plan to trade it in for cash once it hit 150k miles. I probably get back several thousands that I can use to buy a new one. If my car still running fine at 150k, I will not sell it.

I make over a thousand a week.

Some cheap pax will lower your rating (as expected) cuz of your car. You will get alot of these type of pax during weekend where a family of four trying to cramp all into your car for uberx fare. Then you have entitled *Millennial that wants a nice car but only willing to pay low fare. *


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I drive the oldest car I own(08 Honda Odyssey ). There is no way in hell I'm subjecting any of my newer vehicles to the beating they would endure driving them for uber. I see drivers out there in 30k+ vehicles and smh.


----------



## SGUBERN00B (Sep 6, 2016)

Envy the really low price you guys get your cars. In Singapore, a used Kia Rio would probably cost USD26K.

AND the best part? Max you can use it on the road is only for 5years.

What if you still want to keep the car and drive it for another 10 years?

You gotta renew the COE (Certificate of Entitlement). This piece of CERT which is only a softcopy will cost you USD40K.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

jack badly said:


> lol @ these people quitting. I am driving a $12k KIA. I have no issue or concerns with depreciation. I predicted I would still get 40-50% money back if I sell my car.


You predict very much incorrectly. A KIA with 150K miles on it is worth dirt. Three years of normal 15K per year driving depreciates a car 60% on average. You're putting 10 years worth of driving on it in the span of a couple years. You might be able to sell it for scrap, assuming it doesn't break down before then.



jack badly said:


> you gotta be an idiot if you drive a $20k+ car for uberx price. pax who requests uberx should deserves car like nissan versa, kia rio, ford fiesta etc...


And not new either. A used one. Using a new car to drive UberX is like using an Armani suit to mop your floor.



jack badly said:


> i would still be satisfied with 20/hr. sometimes i make 25+/hr (really depends on the day). constant surge= 30/hr


As revenue. What you're actually making is a lot less.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

chrisbk88 said:


> He's right about you should be driving a cheap car though. Say you buy a car for 10k. You make 2.5k per month on Uber. After 12 months that's 30k income. If you saved $500 a month you should have $6,000. That should cover your 10k car. Sell it. Buy another car?
> 
> I would note that 2.5k seems like a a modest number and most people can make more?


Why do people still do this?

That is not $30K of income. That's $30K of revenue. Income is what you have left after you account for taxes and expenses. If you haven't been setting aside for those, you are not going to be happy when it's time for taxes. You'll really be unhappy if you also have income from another job that pushes you into a higher income bracket. You could potentially owe thousands. And if it turns out that you do, you could also be slapped with an underpayment penalty by the IRS.

Driving for Uber is in no way the same as having a normal job. It's a business and you need to account for it like a business.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

4736353377384555736 said:


> I don't think anyone driving a Kia should be laughing at anyone else.


BAM!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Kalee said:


> BAM!


WHAM BAM THANK YOU MAAM.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

jack badly said:


> lol @ these people quitting. I am driving a $12k KIA. I have no issue or concerns with depreciation. I predicted I would still get 40-50% money back if I sell my car.
> 
> you gotta be an idiot if you drive a $20k+ car for uberx price. pax who requests uberx should deserves car like nissan versa, kia rio, ford fiesta etc...
> 
> i would still be satisfied with 20/hr. sometimes i make 25+/hr (really depends on the day). constant surge= 30/hr


The problem is now with all these newer cars on the road the pax are begining to expect to be picked up in a newer car. Some of these pax sneer when I pull up in my 2010 model car even though it's clean.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> The problem is now with all these newer cars on the road the pax are begining to expect to be picked up in a newer car. Some of these pax sneer when I pull up in my 2010 model car even though it's clean.


I find a button operated 300 ft. lbs spring loaded door takes the sneer right out of them. Hard to sneer when they're rolling on the ground screaming "AUGGGH! MY LEG!!!!".

Well one can dream anyway.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I love good quit stories.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Xylphan said:


> *I find a button operated 300 ft. lbs spring loaded door takes the sneer right out of them*. Hard to sneer when they're rolling on the ground screaming "AUGGGH! MY LEG!!!!".
> 
> Well one can dream anyway.


How is that, when you said you have never driven???


----------

